# CPAA Skilled Employment Advice



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

Appreciate much your feedback on my concern. 
I applied for a skills assessment in Sep 2012 with CPAA and came out negative due to the Accounting Theory subject. I took that lacking subject in Dec 2012 and received positive assessment thereafter in the same month (Dec 2012). Because of that, CPAA would only vouch for employment claims after that period. I have been working for almost eight years already. I understand that Skilled Employment Advice is not a mandatory document. Has anyone experienced the same and still claimed the prior period work experiences? Did your VISA come out successful? Load of thanks.


----------



## 19729 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, sorry I don't have a positive reply, CPA Australia will only consider experience obtained after all study is completed, which is a requirement set by immigration. I've never come across any exemptions to this.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

@ IVES,

I have noticed you have been posting a lot, and have not received much advice. Sorry that no ones been able to assist. If you're really relying on your skilled experience for migration points, then Immigration probably won't reward the points for your experience, as you didn't have the required qualifications to perform that job, in the Australian job market.

I don't think your experience is going to help you with your migration plans. 
There might be other options available to you.

Other options which might help are - 489 sponsorship +10 points *OR*
190 state / territory nomination +5 points

Another option, NAATI para-interpreting skills. Not a difficult certificate to get. + 5 points.

You really need to send someone your CV (an agent) and request they provide advice on what your best options are. I know some agent provide advice on the forum freely. You could ask them directly.


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Madura and Chris,
Thank you for your replies.

Hi Chris, 
I have earned two degrees (BS Accountancy and Bachelor in Business Administration in 2004 and 2003 respectively) and became licenses as an accountant here in my country in 2005. Both degrees were assessed as comparable to an australian degree from 1st and final assessment. From 2005 I started working up to present. It's just frustrating that all my experiences are not considered because of this one subject. I am claiming 5years experience. I will take your advice. I will try to have my COEs reviewed by an agent. 

Thank you so much. Any further advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

HI there IVES

Which visa were you interested in, the 489, 190 or 189?
As an accountant, you were probably going for the 189 right?

Is this an accurate estimate of your points:

Age 30points or 25 points?
English 10 points
Qualifications 15 Points

without the experience, you have other options. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be.

Probably the easier would be choosing going for the 489, with 10 points for state/territory support. You will have to live in a regional area though. If its 5 points you need, go for the 190, and request nomination from the state you prefer. NSW is always a good bet.

There is always the NAATI accreditation program. Tests are only done in AUstralia, but accreditation can provide you with an extra 5 points. You only have to complete a para-professional interpreting exam, between filipino and English.


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chris,

Yes I'm going for the 189 as I want to have fexibility in in terms of good job market opportunities. This is my current standing. That's why I needed my experience.

Age 30points 
English 10 points
Qualifications 15 Points
Experience 10 Points 

Thank you for spreading those options for me. 
I just have a dilemma because I've asked a local agent and her advice was to push through with the application because it's DIAC who has a final say and assessing authorities' advice on employment is "advisory".

Thank you Chris.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi IVES,

You could push through, and make the EOI online.It is DIAC that decides, and the last i checked, they accept skilled experience gained after the minimum qualification is awarded to the person. 
In the opinion of the skill assessment authority, you didn't have the minimum qualification required to be able to perform that occupation in Australia, which is a shame, as you were able to perform the occupation for 8 years already in your home country.
*(Actually, you you only just met the minimum qualification requirements in December 2012)*
It is a risk, but its up to you. In my opinion, you should go for the 190 state /sponsored, or travel to Australian temporarily on business with the short term busienss visa, get the accreditation with NAATI as a para-professional interpreter, and then make your EOI for the 189 visa.

Also, whatever you decide, after you get the invitation, best idea is to get on a plane, and make the final application in Australia.


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chris,

Again, thank you so much for your advice. I appreciate it a lot.
I will contemplate on everything that you've mentioned.On those options you've laid out. 
If I decide to take on this risk, hopefully I'll get positive result. 

Take care.
-Ives


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi IVES, 

If your really set on making your EOI, do not claim 10 points. Go for 5 points for experience.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

hI Ive's

Whats the update of your application..? I am applying for CPA Australia and just on process submit my  documents for assessment. Just getting idea here..

Im on 309 visa when I return in Ausi but I want to know how they assess accounting qualification..

Thanks,


----------



## kevin_alex79 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Ives,
I have a friend who has started her skill assessment process. 

After reading thru your thread, I feel she would have the same scenario that you have faced since she finished her BS accounting from Ateneo de davao in the year 2001 and currently has an experience of 9+ years in the field of accounting.

Could you please update what is your current status? Have you enquired with a MARA agent?


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> hI Ive's
> 
> Whats the update of your application..? I am applying for CPA Australia and just on process submit my documents for assessment. Just getting idea here..
> 
> ...


Hi Tresha,
I have just been granted the visa. I applied in April and submitted my COEs as proof of my work experience. CO did not request for additional docs from my end. Hope this helps.


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin_alex79 said:


> Hi Ives,
> I have a friend who has started her skill assessment process.
> 
> After reading thru your thread, I feel she would have the same scenario that you have faced since she finished her BS accounting from Ateneo de davao in the year 2001 and currently has an experience of 9+ years in the field of accounting.
> ...


Hi Kevin,
Your friend has to wait for the assessment outcome in order to determine if all of her subjects met the required mandatory course areas. I have just been granted the visa, I applied in April and submitted my COEs as evidence of my work experience. Yes, I consulted a MARA agent for advise on my qualifications including work experiences. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevin_alex79 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Ives,
Congrates. Could you tell me which visa was granted to you, was it 189, 190 or 489 visa?


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin_alex79 said:


> Hi Ives,
> Congrates. Could you tell me which visa was granted to you, was it 189, 190 or 489 visa?


Thank you Kevin. I was granted the 189 visa. Although I sought an agent's advice particularly on my work experience qualifications, I did the entire application process myself, from EOI to Visa application.

All the best to your friend!


----------



## kevin_alex79 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks IVES..


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Tresha,
> I have just been granted the visa. I applied in April and submitted my COEs as proof of my work experience. CO did not request for additional docs from my end. Hope this helps.


Hi Ives, wow !!! Congrats !!!.. I am thinking if what else documents do CPA Australia required to start work .. I am not applying for skilled visa but I want to review what sort of qualification they need  I am on final stage for 309 visa June 2013.

I applied for CPA Australia assessment for review and CPA exam because I like to take study and hopefully get their licence  , They sent me acknowledgement and request to submit Certified Copy of the Requirements like description of all accounting, tax, finance etc that i took in University. When I visit Aussi last year some of Filipino advised me to take CERTIFICATE IV in accounting in TAFE university.

Although I am searching online information accounting in Aussi but I will really appreciate if you can share a link. Thanks.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi there, I think this is the form that you need to fill in:

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cps...ship-entry-pathway-assessment-application.pdf

The list of documents that you need to submit can be found in the application form.

You can actually apply online if you like:

Steps to become a CPA | Become a CPA

If you have prior accounting qualifications / working experience, I would suggest you to give them a ring to find out what other options available for you.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> Hi there, I think this is the form that you need to fill in:
> 
> https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cps...ship-entry-pathway-assessment-application.pdf
> 
> ...


HI GBP,

Thank you, I have the same link  CPA australia wait now my documents for their points. They Also attached in the acknowledgement receipt how to certified my documents. I only paid for the assessment but I haven't enrolled yet because I want to start when I return to Aussie hopefully July or August 2013  Lots of prayer ..

Right now I also take CAT (Certified Accounting Technician Program) Hopefully the RCA (Registered cost Accountant licence and " Certified Bookkeeper" can be use in Aussie because it's accredited.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> Hi there, I think this is the form that you need to fill in:
> 
> https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cps...ship-entry-pathway-assessment-application.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi again GBP,

Yes thank you, I must ring them because they remind me to send my documents..


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Ives, wow !!! Congrats !!!.. I am thinking if what else documents do CPA Australia required to start work .. I am not applying for skilled visa but I want to review what sort of qualification they need  I am on final stage for 309 visa June 2013.
> 
> I applied for CPA Australia assessment for review and CPA exam because I like to take study and hopefully get their licence  , They sent me acknowledgement and request to submit Certified Copy of the Requirements like description of all accounting, tax, finance etc that i took in University. When I visit Aussi last year some of Filipino advised me to take CERTIFICATE IV in accounting in TAFE university.
> 
> Although I am searching online information accounting in Aussi but I will really appreciate if you can share a link. Thanks.


Hi Tresha,

Thank you!

In my case, all my subjects met the CPAA Foundation level requirements except for Accounting Theory. So when I passed that exam last Dec 2012 (which I took online here in the Phil), I was admitted as Associate Member (paid the correspoding fees also). The Prof level plus practical requirments will be my next steps. But will do that once I have started working in Au. Im still here in the Phil, I plan to migrate by Jan next year. Which state do you plan to live? How was the job market for accountant migrants like us when you had your visit? Thank you.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Tresha,
> In my case, all my subjects met the CPAA Foundation level requirements except for Accounting Theory. So when I passed that exam last Dec 2012 (which I took online here in the Phil), I was admitted as Associate Member (paid the correspoding fees also). The Prof level plus practical requirments will be my next steps. But will do that once I have started working in Au. Im still here in the Phil, I plan to migrate by Jan next year. Which state do you plan to live? How was the job market for accountant migrants like us when you had your visit? Thank you.


Wow Congrats,, 

I stayed in Mackay QLD it's more on mining industry and expensive cost of living. But the cost of salary in mining is higher than others, thats what I noticed when I look online package of salary for accountant.You can also search here in this forum the state which has offer a lot accounting Jobs. It depends I think in your previous experience. I will get my records this week and hope to Submit before August 2013. I will PM you next time


----------



## IVES (Feb 20, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> Wow Congrats,,
> 
> I stayed in Mackay QLD it's more on mining industry and expensive cost of living. But the cost of salary in mining is higher than others, thats what I noticed when I look online package of salary for accountant.You can also search here in this forum the state which has offer a lot accounting Jobs. It depends I think in your previous experience. I will get my records this week and hope to Submit before August 2013. I will PM you next time


Thanks Tresh! 
I worked as a financial analyst for more than 5 years (budget, financial analysis, forecasting, etc). I have a relative in Sydney but I heard that it's a saturated market. Anyway, for the subject requirements, I submitted to CPAA my transcript of records, detailed description of all the subjects I took in the university, and degree certificates. They will examine if the subjects you took match their course requirement criteria. If all qualifies, then you will be admitted as an associate member and qualifies for the prof level exams - which is final requirement for full CPA status. Hope this helps.

All the best!


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

IVES said:


> Thanks Tresh!
> I worked as a financial analyst for more than 5 years (budget, financial analysis, forecasting, etc). I have a relative in Sydney but I heard that it's a saturated market. Anyway, for the subject requirements, I submitted to CPAA my transcript of records, detailed description of all the subjects I took in the university, and degree certificates. They will examine if the subjects you took match their course requirement criteria. If all qualifies, then you will be admitted as an associate member and qualifies for the prof level exams - which is final requirement for full CPA status. Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Ive's Thanks For that , Nice work eperience  Yes together with their acknowledgement receipt for the assessment they sent me also same requirements as you said. Until now I didn't submit yet but hopefully I will this month. Need to prepare for the enrollment because need effort and cost lots of money 

Home this is the CPA Australia I applied for assessment. Temporarily while I'm waiting for the visa I took exam for "Registered Cost Accountant and Certified Bookkeeper for Australia at NIAT.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

NIAT, IPA of Australia signs Memorandum of Agreement
The National Institute of Accounting Technicians (NIAT) together with the Institute of Public Accountants (IPA) of Australia signed a Memorandum of Agreement that will provide benefits to all Certified Accounting Technicians of NIAT to directly apply for membership to the IPA of Australia.

Become a member

This might interest you, Tresha.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi GBP ,thats good news because i already passed the Certified accounting technician at NIAT this 2013.i need to take exam again for level 2 to complete the title CAT.i can share my reviewer if ur interested .the exam fee is cheaper if CPA and student


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi GBA im inspired with your post.at least i can apply for membership for australia CAT. but u saw thr renewal of licence or membership yearly...cost a lot too 
.im a member also of NIAT .thank u


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> Hi GBA im inspired with your post.at least i can apply for membership for australia CAT. but u saw thr renewal of licence or membership yearly...cost a lot too
> .im a member also of NIAT .thank u


Unfortunately, every professional body is charging high membership fee.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi GBP .i would like to ask the $950 enrollment fee for CPA australia prof level : is it per segment pay or full payment for all subject
thanks


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> Hi GBP .i would like to ask the $950 enrollment fee for CPA australia prof level : is it per segment pay or full payment for all subject
> thanks


Unfortunately, it is $950 for one segment. And you need to take 6 segments in total.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> Unfortunately, it is $950 for one segment. And you need to take 6 segments in total.


Hi GBP, wow   only 2 segments almost the same cost of my visa fee.. I must pass the exam once enrolled so because it's so dear  
Anyway... I should work for that enrollment fee. I guess there's another option than professional level. Thanks


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> Unfortunately, it is $950 for one segment. And you need to take 6 segments in total.


hi Again GBP..well what segment you taking? i'm planning to take taxation first. But i can't take the July semester coz i'm flying Aug 2013 and need to priority other expenses  good luck in exam


----------



## syote77 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone..I'm glad I just found this site for some of my enquiries. I'm a CPA from Philippines and am currently working here as a senior management accountant. I am interested to register for CPA australia program and take the CPA exam. I just want to know if you need to pay both the assessment fee and membership fee simultaneously once u will register online for the assessment. Can i just pay the assessment first and then pay the membership fee later once i get to know if I am eligible for exemptions from all the 8 subjects in the foundational level and can sit directly for the 6 segments under the professional level exam?..I would appreciate much for any prompt reply to my query here..thanks


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

syote77 said:


> Hi everyone..I'm glad I just found this site for some of my enquiries. I'm a CPA from Philippines and am currently working here as a senior management accountant. I am interested to register for CPA australia program and take the CPA exam. I just want to know if you need to pay both the assessment fee and membership fee simultaneously once u will register online for the assessment. Can i just pay the assessment first and then pay the membership fee later once i get to know if I am eligible for exemptions from all the 8 subjects in the foundational level and can sit directly for the 6 segments under the professional level exam?..I would appreciate much for any prompt reply to my query here..thanks


Yes, you can just pay for the assessment fee.
In the application form under section (D) Declaration, below "Your signature", there is a little box for you to tick, "If you do not want to apply for Associate membership".

Hope this help.


----------



## syote77 (Jul 19, 2013)

hi GBP..thanks a lot for your reply. By the way, I just wonder how you are going to send your credentials to CPAA as their basis for assessment of your qualifications prior to entering the CPAA program. Are you going to send the a soft copy of your credentials to them by email?or are you going to send the hard copies of your documents to them via Fedx or JRS from the Philippines?.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

syote77 said:


> hi GBP..thanks a lot for your reply. By the way, I just wonder how you are going to send your credentials to CPAA as their basis for assessment of your qualifications prior to entering the CPAA program. Are you going to send the a soft copy of your credentials to them by email?or are you going to send the hard copies of your documents to them via Fedx or JRS from the Philippines?.


Hi syote77, they need hard copies because it must be certified true copy of the requirements.In Addition to TOR I experienced to fly going to province and leave in work to get Syllabus description . The university requested me to come personal  for my request .

CPA Australia will give you the instruction how & where to send once you apply for assessment.


----------



## Rajji (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am an Indian CA and had a positive assessment from ICAA. I plan to relocate to Sydney in May 2014.

I needed some advice on the following :
1. I can enrol for Capstone only in June 2014, so which course should I pursue in the meantime to secure a job ?

2. I have done some research on taxation. Would a CTA 1 course be good enough?

3.Also, do the employers give you a job on the basis of Indian CA degree or they only need Australian CA/CPA ?

Any advice on this is appreciated.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Rajji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian CA and had a positive assessment from ICAA. I plan to relocate to Sydney in May 2014.
> 
> ...


You should have a look at this:
CPA Australia - Institute of Chartered Accountants India

For some reasons, some Australian employers are looking for local qualifications (i.e. CA/CPA) only.


----------



## Rajji (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi GBP,

Thanks for your reply. Can you pls advice me about some courses that will help me secure a job. 

Thanks and regards,
Rajji


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Rajji said:


> Hi GBP,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you pls advice me about some courses that will help me secure a job.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about your interest, your current level of knowledge etc, you have to do some research yourself. You are an accountant after all.

Good luck. Happy New Year !


----------



## Rajji (Oct 3, 2013)

GBP said:


> I have no idea about your interest, your current level of knowledge etc, you have to do some research yourself. You are an accountant after all.
> 
> Good luck. Happy New Year !


Hi,

Thanks a lot.

Wish you a very Happy New Year !!!


----------

